# Frage zu Assasins creed odyssey



## Kevinderfrager23994 (9. Februar 2019)

wenn der auflösungs modifikator im grafikmenü auf 100% steht heißt es das man die native auflösung hat die man gerade eingestellt hat am monitor

Beispiel Auflösung eingestellt 3840x2160 UHD Auflösungsmodifikator 100% = 3840x2160 Nativ ????


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2019)

So ist es.
Schlägst Du Dich immer noch damit herum wie jetzt Dein AC:OD am besten aussieht?


----------



## Kevinderfrager23994 (9. Februar 2019)

Danke dir ne alles gut finde das alles nur irgendwie verwirrend mit dem auflösungsmodifikator oder resolotion scale und wie 
sie alle heißen


----------

